# Hobie Power Skiff Owner



## Capt Dan Medina

bkeelerhsl said:


> Just checking in from Florida's Treasure Coast. The below Hobie Power Skiff fell into my lap. I was absolutely clueless on the boat, so I did a quick Google search. The search results brought me here (the hull truth as well). I was surprised to find out the versatility of these boats. I am really impressed with how Cut Runner's turned out. My plan is to start restoring this thing, but I am clueless so I am going to learn a lot throughout this process.
> 
> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipN3R27f0-LITcYZVwQ0oGlz2p0PqZXKd6IKov4G
> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMpWq3_bi7JkmqDHSBuPrZdc2HYWW1WG5rP79KQ
> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPRlAGKKfsZGYgjg7T44T9bTICXLSf0b_fT5kUF
> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipO_OnovsYRSyJtbz65a8xDA4sVeCuU4RVcu3AuH
> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPPkRq69VuEer1ZAk2nFznZvdIiWeOTb6yVOMDr


Hey bud, welcome aboard. 
Unfortunately your links aren't showing up.. I always enjoy seeing another hobie skiff build... and cutrunner is definitely the man you're an to ask if you have any hobie specific questions.

Good luck and look forward to future posts


----------



## Gramps

Welcome!

A few of us have restored the Hobies, ask any all questions! Make sure to read the build threads, you'll find a plethora of information there.


----------



## bkeelerhsl

Sorry about the links! I posted rather hastily this morning. The links should be working now.


----------



## yobata

Looks like a decent canvas to start with... Good luck and please post your progress


----------



## fjmaverick

Hobie Skiff was my first boat the one with the giant console you sit in. I loved it and would own another if I could find a good one. 

The Canadians that bought mine kind of ruined it...


----------



## yobata

did they pour maple syrup on it?


----------



## fjmaverick

No they rolled paint over the awlgrip that I put on and they added spray curtains and a wood backrest.


----------



## JustB

That boat has good bones to build out. A friend of mine had one of those with a 50hp 2 stroke Yamaha on the back, and as kids we fished the heck out of that boat... From snook and tarpon up in the Loxahatchee River, to mahi and wahoo off the Jupiter Inlet 5-10mi...that little boat did it all! Keep it simple, and good luck with your build!


----------

